# CRA Action Alert



## PhoenixRising (Oct 27, 2009)

I got this in an email from my local B&M.This is a great way to let your opinions be known.

CRA Action Alert: FDA Seeks Public Comment on Tobacco Regulation


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the notice.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Good post,,,love the T Shirt!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Excellent post sir!


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Great post and I will submit a reply, but Not sure if I will use my real name. Gotta begin to wonder if this is a great way to make a list of people who will get "special" treatment when it comes to .gov healthcare.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

1 character remaining

nice.


----------

